# Galician: I don't speak Galician



## CR17FT9

How do you say "I don't speak Galician." I know there is more then one form of the language, but I'm mainly just interested in the two main forms.  Any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Outsider

_Nom falo galego_ is how I believe it's officially spelled. I'm not sure what is the other form you mention...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Eu NON falo galego


----------



## panjabigator

Is the N/M pronounced as a nasal sound here or is its sound fully present?


----------



## Outsider

Pablo will correct me if I'm mistaken, but I believe it's pronounced as an allophonic velar nasal (the "ng" in English "song") in some dialects. Other dialects of Galician still have nasal vowels.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Outsider said:


> Pablo will correct me if I'm mistaken, but I believe it's pronounced as an allophonic velar nasal (the "ng" in English "song") in some dialects. Other dialects of Galician still have nasal vowels.


 
Yes,you are right.


----------

